
Show HN: Glowbom – Using voice to make software - jacobglowbom
https://glowbom.com/
======
lunixbochs
As someone who depends on voice to interact with computers, I am disappointed
that this voice interface requires clicking a button every time I want to
talk, and pops up non-voice-controlled UI elements (such as the "name your
project" dialog).

I would classify this as an NLP chatbot with a voice keyboard button, rather
than a voice interface.

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thanks a lot for your feedback!

We're working on removing the button clicking for the voice control in the
future releases. Thanks a lot!

------
nelsonenzo
I had a blind friend that wanted to code, or allow blind kids to code. I
didn't have the skills to build this sort of thing,but you are very close! If
it helps motivate you to get rid of all clicks and visuals, this would be
hugely welcome in the blind community.

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thank you for pointing this out! We will definitely do it in the upcoming
releases!

------
raobit
Awesome,can i know are you using google apis for NLP thing,if not then what
exactly,i feel when voice interface is not fast as GUI, people would prefer
GUI. I can understand this is at the starting phase,will keep an eye on it. I
want to do something in NLP :)

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thank you for your question! The current NLP model is created using Wit.ai.

~~~
raobit
Cool :)

------
jacobglowbom
Hey guys,

We just launched voice control for Glowbom that allows you to create apps
without code using a human language.

We would appreciate any feedback!

------
pj3lly
Pretty interesting, what made you decide to go with voice and not a GUI?

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thank you for the question! Glowbom works perfectly without voice control.
However, optimizing the no-code app presets for using a human language
interface allows us to make the creation process more understandable and fun.

------
ramon
Hi, Interesting approach saw the video, this seems interesting for inclusion
or learning concepts of how to build an app for anyone without any knowledge
of programming.

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thank you!

------
darepublic
Really cool demo.

My questions are:

* Can you not have to press microphone for every command

* Can you type commands

* How strict are the presets. CN you make something more free form

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thank you for your questions!

* Can you not have to press microphone for every command

We are working on it!

* Can you type commands

Yes!

* How strict are the presets. CN you make something more free form

By default, you get a progressive web app and a flutter project that could be
modified in any way possible. We're working on more exporting options like
exporting to native Swift iOS, Kotlin Android, and gaming Unity projects.
Currently, you can create a quiz or survey app, including the "taking" surveys
with voice support. E-commerce and a simple CRM app are being integrated and
will be available very soon.

We're open to feedback and can add pretty much any app preset in the future.

------
naderkhalil
Hi! Interesting approach. I'm curious what led you to use voice as the
interaction mechanism?

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thank you for the question! We thought that if we combine a human language
interface with a mobile-optimized app builder that works perfectly on desktop
and mobile, it could potentially turn a lot of people into software creators,
even those who don't have computers.

